# Lux-RC FL33 T50 review - A Layman's Perspective



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 31, 2013)

*Lux-RC FL33*

There are expensive lights that are pretentious, expensive lights that are powerful, but basic tools, and then there are the true luxury items. The Lux-RC FL33 definitely falls into the latter category.




Lux-RC FL33​




*Meat and Potatoes
*
Like I said, not all pricy flashlights are created equal. Not by a long shot. Lux-RC has set the bar pretty high however with their FL33 line of lights. One look at their website shows exactly how much pride they take in their product. The FL33 definitely falls into the semi-custom flashlight arena that I have only delved into once before. That experience was an incredible joy, but I think this may have surpassed it.

The current product order page at Lux-RC.com is simply a flashlight builder. What options do you want in your torch? There are plenty to choose from. From battery types to LED color temperatures, lens focus to indicator color, the total number of combinations is staggering. You can even choose what semi-precious gemstone you would like to use as your power button! I have actually found myself just toying around with the builder to see what kind of cool light I can make that day.

After the sale as well Lux-RC continues to brag about their product by maintaining a database where you can look up your torch by individualized serial number and see all the details about that particular light including build date firmware version and more. This was particularly interesting to me since my review sample was left entirely up to the discretion of Serge, the proprietor. Of course, this same information was included in the documentation, but it's quite a service to make this available and online, especially for those who might not happen to be the original owner.




Lux-RC FL33

​The light itself definitely lives up to its hype. This is quite simply one of the most polished lights I’ve ever seen, both metaphorically and literally. The exterior of the light, instead of being simply anodized aluminum like virtually the rest of the field of flashlight options, is coated with a black Titanium Nitride ceramic coating. This treatment leaves a beautiful exterior that completely sets it apart visually from every other flashlight I’ve tested. Of course, this is helped along by body styling that doesn’t simply rehash the “tube with some interesting marks” concept so often regurgitated by other manufacturers. Bold, deep heat sink fins ring the light directly behind the head allowing for incredible heat dissipation, and the curvaceous body leaves the impression of some advanced alien technology discovered somewhere offworld. Build quality is exquisite. Sharp edges are nowhere to be found. Threading is smooth and uniform. This light is a joy to carry.

Looking down the barrel of this torch, you begin to see some of the magnificent electronics that compliment the exquisite body design. Skipping traditional reflectors, Lux-RC has stationed a trifecta of LEDs behind tiny collimator lenses. These prove quite nicely why I prefer lensing to reflectors. The beam emitted from my trio of 5000k XP-G2 LEDs is one of the smoothest and creamiest floody lights I've yet come across. The closest I've seen is the multi-LED high output monsters by Lupine, that just so happen to use a somewhat similar lens system. Any ringy artifacts that might be present in a single LED are completely cancelled out by having several in such close proximity.




Triple XP-G2

​At it’s simplest, this FL33 is a 2 mode light. Click the electronic switch once and it ramps up immediately to full power, 2A per LED. This is an incredible amount of light out of such a small torch. From off you can press and hold the button for a few seconds to get instant access to low mode. Incidentally, this super low is the only point where I can detect any sort of PWM with this light, and even then it is so fast I can’t see it unless I’m specifically looking for it. When the light is on High, pressing and holding the button for several seconds will allow you to select a custom user preferred medium mode. This can be incredibly useful for those times when low doesn’t quite give you enough light, but High will kill the meager battery life quicker than you would like. Beyond that, you have access to a number of signalling options and even a “tactical” option where the light turns on at 100% without ramping only as long as you hold the button. What use this light is as in a true tactical setup is somewhat questionable with such a small button on the side of the light, but it’s still an interesting option to be presented with. These extra modes are tucked out of the way enough that I have to consult the manual, or at least the included quick-start guide anytime I want to access them.

Beyond the basic features, there is still a lot going on under the hood of this work of art. Behind the window, intermixed with the main beam LEDs is a secondary red LED that flashes intermittently, just bright enough to make an excellent locator beacon to help you find your light in the dark. Surrounding the multipurpose power button is an LED ring that functions as a battery indicator, pulsing green, amber, or red when you shut the light off depending on the state of your cell. By special order you can have the head filled with dry nitrogen, in order to prevent lens fogging at low temperatures, and there is active thermal protection to prevent damage to your LEDs. My review model is the T50 which runs on a single 18500 cell, but the 3.0-9.9V FL33 is available using anything from a single CR123A/16340 to a pair of 18650 cells. It is simply that versatile.

*Constructive Criticism
*
Honestly, after carrying this torch for quite some time, I have really only found a couple of small points of contention with it. The Lux-RC FL33 has a definitive inductor whine that is present in varying pitches through almost all outputs. Thankfully, at my favorite full power the whine is either so high pitched that it has reached levels beyond my acute hearing, or it is actually not present at all. The remainder of the time it is relatively quiet, except when you are actively setting the user preset mode. That being said, I sure would be a lot happier not having to deal with this at all, especially in a light of this caliber.




Lux-RC FL33

​The user interface is, well, not my favorite. It is useable, especially as a 2 mode torch, but once you add in that user preset, it feels a lot like the interface found on Lupine’s monster lights (about which I have also routinely complained). I suppose that designing a variable user interface that only has a single button as the sole method of control is no mean feat. Quite honestly I’m not sure I’m up to the challenge of improving upon it. I’ll have to give it some more direct thought. All I know is it seems to be a little cumbersome.

*Conclusions
*
I love this light. Period. I don’t know what it really is about it, but I really enjoy using it. At work, around the house, camping. It has quickly become one of my absolute favorite lights, and will likely be on my short list of EDC items for some time to come. It’s not an absolutely perfect experience, but the overall light is just so darn nice that I am willing to overlook its few shortcomings.

One rather important point I should note. My review sample is classified as a V2.5. It mostly comprises of the V2.0 hardware, but there are just a couple features of the new V3.0 that snuck in for the ride. Any new orders however will have the full advancements of version 3; things like a 4th customizable LED in the head that is used for low modes, a new light engine with full programmability by the user including motion sensor, light sensor, full constant current regulation, TiCN coated Stainless steel parts for better durability etc.




Lux-RC FL33

​Provided for review by the kind folks at Lux-RC.


----------



## Cataract (Jul 31, 2013)

Haven't finished reading your review yet, but it looks like a great job so far. I'm glad to finally see someone talk about my dream EDC. Still struggling to put enough money aside to get my own.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a very nice review.  It makes me all the more anxious to get my 2x18650 v3 light that I have on order.


----------



## sinnyc (Jul 31, 2013)

I've lusted for these lights for months now. They're out of my price range but still - you've got to have something on your dream list, right? 
Great review. If you can, would you post a shot of the light in your hand? 

- Tim


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 1, 2013)

I have chalked up much more than enough in my PayPal after selling away most of my lights that are hoarding in the house and this looks like something I could use the cash on, but I am having reservations on its toughness, especially considering how thin the "neck" is. How tough and reliable can this be to withstand all the rigors and drops?


----------



## stienke (Aug 1, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> I have chalked up much more than enough in my PayPal after selling away most of my lights that are hoarding in the house and this looks like something I could use the cash on, but I am having reservations on its toughness, especially considering how thin the "neck" is. How tough and reliable can this be to withstand all the rigors and drops?



You can order one with the underwater head , they look massive and I prefer the looks over the 'standard' head.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 1, 2013)

this is my favorite custom light. i love the design. the longer ones look like a modern light saber to me.

did you get to keep it? or have to return it. i just want to play with one to get it out of the system haha.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 1, 2013)

stienke said:


> You can order one with the underwater head , they look massive and I prefer the looks over the 'standard' head.


I think the heat sinking would be pretty bad with the underwater head. If its going to be used underwater then it should not be a problem.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 1, 2013)

Is the maker represented in CPF?


----------



## moshow9 (Aug 1, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> I have chalked up much more than enough in my PayPal after selling away most of my lights that are hoarding in the house and this looks like something I could use the cash on, but I am having reservations on its toughness, especially considering how thin the "neck" is. How tough and reliable can this be to withstand all the rigors and drops?


Here is a drop test video of last years version:


----------



## moshow9 (Aug 1, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> Is the maker represented in CPF?



He has an account here but is best reached by email. Serge is an excellent individual to deal with.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow! The drop test video is showing a very impressive performer! Honestly I wasn't expecting any lights to survive the 40 meters drop since the impact would be too great at the velocity that it is traveling down. Pretty convincing video I would say, and you are crazy to do that to the light.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 1, 2013)

That drop test is extreme.


----------



## Silgt (Aug 1, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> I have chalked up much more than enough in my PayPal after selling away most of my lights that are hoarding in the house and this looks like something I could use the cash on, but I am having reservations on its toughness, especially considering how thin the "neck" is. How tough and reliable can this be to withstand all the rigors and drops?



Let me reassure you that once you hold one in your hand, you'll feel different. This is 'the' one light that make me want to sell off most of my collection because it has everything I need in a light and IMO make most of the other lights seem outdated. I ordered a second one within 48 hours of getting my first one, and it is my most EDC'ED light at the moment.

With it's high output especially running on 2 cells, I will advise ordering one of the finned head as it will cool down the light considerably. 

Let me know if you wanna one feel one in your hand before deciding. I'm away on a photography trip now and should be back in a few days. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 1, 2013)

Silgt said:


> Let me reassure you that once you hold one in your hand, you'll feel different. This is 'the' one light that make me want to sell off most of my collection because it has everything I need in a light and IMO make most of the other lights seem outdated. I ordered a second one within 48 hours of getting my first one, and it is my most EDC'ED light at the moment.
> 
> With it's high output especially running on 2 cells, I will advise ordering one of the finned head as it will cool down the light considerably.
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be real cool! I was looking at the website and could not decide how I would like to customize it. Maybe we could meet up and I can take a look at it. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Silgt (Aug 1, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Yeah that would be real cool! I was looking at the website and could not decide how I would like to customize it. Maybe we could meet up and I can take a look at it. Thanks for the offer!



No worries Andy...will PM you my number when i head back home this weekend. 

btw. If you were to order a new one now, you should be getting the latest V3 light engine. The old V2 light engine are limited to 3amp input currently he but the new V3 engine should not have this limitation, although it will consume twice as much and drain the battery twice faster. 

Using a special tool, user can easily create program or download any UI they desire (no limitation), so it's fully user programmable. Another unique feature of this new light engine is that user may also incorporates motion sensing into the light's UI (eg, when you pick up the light, it automatically turns on in moonlight mode, or when you put down the light, it automatically turns off when left idle for a certain period of time).

V3 engine also comes with a more accurate and programmable temperature control so it's even more safe running at high current

btw. Both version of heads are waterproof up to 100M

Yes I love this light 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 1, 2013)

Not so sure if I like to program in motion sensor control. Wouldn't it be turning on in my holster should I be jumping around. I am not too sure about getting this yet. I am thinking of getting either another McGizmo or Surefire E2DL Ultra but I reserve my decision till I have seen your light.


----------



## quazzle (Aug 1, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> That drop test is extreme.



there is another vid, far less extreme


----------



## riccardo (Aug 1, 2013)

Where are they based?
I can't find any info about them, the website is less then minimal...


----------



## sinnyc (Aug 1, 2013)

Silgt said:


> Let me reassure you that once you hold one in your hand, you'll feel different. This is 'the' one light that make me want to sell off most of my collection because it has everything I need in a light and IMO make most of the other lights seem outdated. I ordered a second one within 48 hours of getting my first one, and it is my most EDC'ED light at the moment.
> 
> With it's high output especially running on 2 cells, I will advise ordering one of the finned head as it will cool down the light considerably.
> 
> ...



Which LED and optics did you choose?

- Tim


----------



## Silgt (Aug 1, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> Which LED and optics did you choose?
> 
> - Tim



Mine's a Samsung 5000K...by far the whitest of white beam of all my lights...it's pure snow white without a hint of blue or green tint

btw. Lux-RC is based in Russia and they supply light engines to Oveready and (previously) Mac's Customs


----------



## riccardo (Aug 1, 2013)

Moscow??


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 1, 2013)

riccardo said:


> Where are they based?
> I can't find any info about them, the website is less then minimal...


You are so right! It is the least user friendly/information friendly company I've ever seen. For 6 months I've tried to get information on the Lux-RC Fatboy and it's as if the light doesn't even exist. The pics of it are from December. I mean come on it's 2013 you should be able to get all of your answers on a product with a simple Google search.

Silgt do you know any specifics (including a release date) on the Fatboy?


----------



## sinnyc (Aug 1, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> You are so right! It is the least user friendly/information friendly company I've ever seen. For 6 months I've tried to get information on the Lux-RC Fatboy and it's as if the light doesn't even exist. The pics of it are from December. I mean come on it's 2013 you should be able to get all of your answers on a product with a simple Google search.
> 
> Silgt do you know any specifics (including a release date) on the Fatboy?



You can PM Serge here on CPF. His username is Lux-RC. He does check the board with some regularity and he does respond although it may take a while. Or check this post and you'll find his contact email.

- Tim


----------



## Dface (Aug 1, 2013)

*BeastFlashlight, riccardo *Lux-RC is developing exclusively on this site. Google translate.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys I'll get in touch with him when my budget allows. Man when I first saw that Lux-RC Fatboy I was expecting hundreds & hundreds of posts on it it looked so incredible. So I was shocked at the silence about it


----------



## archimedes (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the great review, *AardvarkSagus* !

I recently got a chance to finally use one of these torches, and am quite impressed .... The build quality is immediately apparent, of course they are very bright, and the styling is strikingly functional.

At first, I was not sold on the appearance. But they seem to look better in person than in photos, somehow ... at least to me ? :thinking:

The coating on mine (TiCN on Al?) is showing rather substantial wear, however. I would really like to see DLC-coated Ti tube(s), instead, if possible


----------



## Cataract (Aug 1, 2013)

:hairpull::hairpull: that's it! Can't take anymore! I'm putting 20$ a week in a box till I have enough to order one. Why do I read these threads?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys. This really has been one of my absolute favorite lights so far, and ice seen quite a few over the years. 

As for more specifics on my light, it came with Cree XP-G2 (R5 bin) in 5000k and narrow clear lensing. Even then, its not terribly much of a thrower, though its insanely bright at 2A per led. Mine has seen some relatively hard knocks during testing, but nowhere near that 40m fall. Its still looking pretty good despite some minor dings.

As for disclosure, yes, this light is mine now, but believe me when I say that is not the reason I am giving it such high praise. It really is this nice of a light. 

Serge has mentioned that he would also like me to review the V3 model when its complete. While it won't be DLC over Ti, I can't wait to see how the SS bezel and tail cap help preserve it even more than this version.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## riccardo (Aug 1, 2013)

I was asking where is their base because I'm often in Moscow, if they are there I'd like to see and touch the light before deciding to pull the trigger...

I'll contact Serge..


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 1, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> For 6 months I've tried to get information on the Lux-RC Fatboy and it's as if the light doesn't even exist.
> 
> Silgt do you know any specifics (including a release date) on the Fatboy?


That's because it _doesn't_ exist (yet). Serge is putting all his resources to finishing up the run of v3 FL-33 lights. Once those are done he will (at some point) start working on the FB1.

I haven't heard anything regarding a release date, but I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't happen until early 2014.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok thanks dimorgan, it looks like the greatest flood light of all time i'll keep checking up on it. It looks like it will completely dominate the Nitecore TM26


----------



## bluemax_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

moshow9 said:


> Here is a drop test video of last years version:




I'm assuming that vid was made by the same Serge who makes these lights, otherwise, that's one crazy guy to do that to a ~$500 light!

BTW, the website isn't too terribly clear but it states something like a maximum 2000 lumen output for an FL33 T70 configuration (battery tube for 1x18650 or 2x18350). I'm assuming that this 2000 lumen output is only possible with 2x18350? What's the max lumens off a single 18650? How long will it maintain that output and is it regulated or declining?


Max


----------



## Cataract (Aug 2, 2013)

bluemax_1 said:


> I'm assuming that vid was made by the same Serge who makes these lights, otherwise, that's one crazy guy to do that to a ~$500 light!
> 
> BTW, the website isn't too terribly clear but it states something like a maximum 2000 lumen output for an FL33 T70 configuration (battery tube for 1x18650 or 2x18350). I'm assuming that this 2000 lumen output is only possible with 2x18350? What's the max lumens off a single 18650? How long will it maintain that output and is it regulated or declining?
> 
> ...



In case of doubt, Ask Serge. He's great with responses even if it takes a couple of days. (Thinking back an taking time diference into consideration, I do believe he actually responded to me in the equivalent of 24 hours)


----------



## bluemax_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Cataract said:


> In case of doubt, Ask Serge. He's great with responses even if it takes a couple of days. (Thinking back an taking time diference into consideration, I do believe he actually responded to me in the equivalent of 24 hours)



OK, thanks.


Max


----------



## quazzle (Aug 30, 2013)

please email me at [email protected]


----------



## grayhighh (Sep 2, 2013)

Any one got there FL33 with clip ? Like to hear some thoughts regarding the clip. Thanks


----------



## quazzle (Sep 6, 2013)

grayhighh said:


> Any one got there FL33 with clip ?



I've no idea how long this link will stay here, anyway, insider files should answer your question.


_*edited by Greta - link removed. Quazzle - you have been advised several times already that the MarketPlace is where you are permitted to provide links to your website and advertise. Purchase a Manufacturer's subscription and direct people to your threads there._


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello Quazzle, I figured I'd pop back in after a couple months to ask if there was any update on the FB1 Fatboy? Still a future project that is a long way off?


----------



## Silgt (Sep 27, 2013)

Think he's busy getting his FL33 v3 ready at the moment 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok thanks Silgt. Anybody else in here highly anticipating FB1 Fatboy?


----------



## quazzle (Sep 28, 2013)

Silgt said:


> Think he's busy getting his FL33 v3 ready at the moment



I work on both projects in parallel so fb1 was never put on hold.
I can't post links here but you can google it, I have all information on the web including task lists, statuses etc.
FB1 is not on sale so I don't think it can be considered as an advertisement or commercial.
Sorry if I'm wrong.
No links anymore.


----------



## quazzle (Sep 28, 2013)

quazzle said:


> _Purchase a Manufacturer's subscription and direct people to your threads there._



sure yes, you know I always do it as soon as I have something for instant shipping. I'll be back to MP very soon


----------



## 59ride (Apr 12, 2014)

hi i have a quick question
I will be using this light in the alps snowshoeing and want to know how i go about ordering it with the nitrogen filled head for the colder environment


----------



## f22shift (Apr 13, 2014)

does it chip when dropped on concrete?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 16, 2014)

I've dropped it a number of times. It does chip just a little, because of the soft Aluminum underneath. It's not bad at all, but it is still present. I believe the newer lights though have SS on the end pieces to help protect against that.


----------



## Lux-RC (Apr 17, 2014)

59ride said:


> hi i have a quick question
> I will be using this light in the alps snowshoeing and want to know how i go about ordering it with the nitrogen filled head for the colder environment



hi, we don't fill it with Nitrogen now because most guys open the head to replace the optics/light engine.
but if needed we can do that, should be clearly stated in the special instructions.
please also note that if we use nitrogen the head is thread-locked so you will not be able to access the LE and the lens if this option selected.


----------



## Lux-RC (Apr 17, 2014)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I believe the newer lights though have SS on the end pieces to help protect against that.



yes thanks, I confirm that since 2013 we make all end pieces from stainless steel (the tail cap, the head bezel, the lanyard ring/clip is present). in other words I kept aluminum only for those parts where it's absolutely critical for heat transfer (the radiator fins and the bat tube which is connected to the head)


----------



## Lux-RC (Apr 17, 2014)

to whom it may concern - i have one exclusive piece (gemstone button) in a lottery here -> https://www.facebook.com/groups/luxrc/

(i hope there's no abuse, it's not a sale, lottery is absolutely free)


----------



## wyldthng (Apr 23, 2014)

I just got one of these. It is the most compact version with the underwater head. Beautiful little light and it really puts out a lot of light!! Shipping was no problem - took about 3 weeks. Overall I am really impressed! It's smooth lines feel very nice to touch so I have been carrying it around and fiddling with it since I got it. Thanks Serge!


----------



## y260 (Apr 23, 2014)

wyldthng said:


> Shipping was no problem - took about 3 weeks.



Did you create one with the "configure tool" on the Lux-RC website? Somewhere I saw it would take several months for building/shipping.


----------



## wyldthng (Apr 24, 2014)

No. I bought one of the already made "special offers" on the website. It shipped within a day or two.


----------



## y260 (Apr 24, 2014)

wyldthng said:


> No. I bought one of the already made "special offers" on the website. It shipped within a day or two.


Nice. Did you opt for the clip or do you just carry it loosely in your pocket?


----------



## wyldthng (Apr 24, 2014)

Instead of the "collar" with the clip, I got the one with the lanyard hole. Fits paracord perfectly. I must say, I am a titanium and Damascus freak and this little light has really won me over. The finish is quite nice. Got caught fiddling with it in a meeting today. Oops.


----------



## Lux-RC (Apr 30, 2014)

y260 said:


> Somewhere I saw it would take several months for building/shipping.



yes, I still have not finished 371 light engine and many guys are waiting for it. On the other hand the items listed in "specials" are using 334 light engine and these flashlights are ready for shipping in 1-2 days.


----------



## y260 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lux-RC said:


> yes, I still have not finished 371 light engine and many guys are waiting for it. On the other hand the items listed in "specials" are using 334 light engine and these flashlights are ready for shipping in 1-2 days.



Thanks for the update. I look forward to owning one of these in the future.


----------



## Elmie (May 3, 2014)

Just bought one of the specials and its being shipped soon. Can't wait!


----------



## y260 (May 21, 2014)

On a side note - 

I contacted the Lux-RC guys asking if the FL33 could be used for diving. Serge replied, and said that it depends on the pressure and the maximum diving depth. He explained that, while the FL-33 does not have pressure compensation like most professional diving lights, it is completely protected and tested to 100m. He also noted that if you dive 60m and below, the button may be pressed down.

So, his general recommendation was that the FL-33 can be used for regular dives down to 50m. 

I'm an avid spear fisherman out here in Hawaii, and lately I've been doing a lot of night dives. I picked up a "proper" dive light and although it hasn't leaked, it's about ~300 lumens and has a "wide-angle" no hotspot beam, which isn't good for lighting up caverns or holes in the reef. The FL-33 with an XP-G2 triple is ~1,000 lumens and looks to have a cleaner beam, so I would like to opt for one of those. Just have to save up a bit more


----------



## Elmie (May 28, 2014)

Just received the light. The 219b's are amazing for colour rendition. The light came well packaged and the attention to detail is something else.


----------



## Lux-RC (May 29, 2014)

y260 said:


> FL33 could be used for diving



just the most recent proof (try to locate it on the photo)







more pics


----------



## THE_dAY (May 29, 2014)

Lux-RC said:


> just the most recent proof (try to locate it on the photo)



Is that it dangling next to the diver's right knee?

I've been so impressed with this light from the YouTube drop test videos, and now seeing the impressive water resistance I hope to get one of these FL33 lights one day.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 31, 2014)

Lower left? Looks like it to me.


----------

